
Please Use Slack for FOSS Projects - kumarharsh
https://medium.com/@kumarharsh/please-use-slack-for-foss-projects-bf9d53ce3f7d#.ea6xotd8m
======
zer00eyz
If I follow the logic this article is putting out, then shouldn't we all be
using windows cause it has a pretty UI vs linux with a command line?

~~~
kumarharsh
Good point, and you have chosen a perfect example to define the logic. To
apply that logic to OSes, well, look around you. Do you see linux on _every_
laptop?

Now, I'm not saying Windows is the best or anything. I'm just saying that
without solving much of the "approachability" problem, you can't expect people
to just take up arcane technologies.

On the other hand, if by "we all", you mean programmers/HN-readers, I assume
you might not be the "average" public.

~~~
zer00eyz
Thats exactly what I meant when I said "we all". Thank you for the
clarification. I'll just be over here nursing my hangover.

~~~
kumarharsh
I understand that. I myself do it quite often for even trivial things, and
then realize later that, well..., more than 60% of my country is rural, and I
am here talking why Surface Book is better than Macbook or some such
consumerist triviality -_-

